
Nasa's Dawn throws light on giant bright spots on Ceres - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/dec/09/nasas-dawn-throws-light-giant-bright-spots-ceres-dwarf-planet
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709140)

